# zfs Cannot find the pool label for ‘tank’ on boot



## randyqx (Jan 12, 2022)

ZFS boot system, hardware, so would need a USB, and it is very far away.

Upgrade from 12-release to 13-release went south on the second  `shutdown -r`

[ excuse, this is an ocr from a screen capture from ipmi kvm ]


```
ukbd0: <Peppercon AGMultidevice, class 6/6, rev 2.60/@.81, addr 2> on usbus3
kbd2 at ukbdé
Solaris: NOTICE: Cannot find the pool label for ‘tank’
Mounting from zfs:tank/root failed with error 5; retrying for 3 more seconds
Solaris: NOTICE: Cannot find the pool label for ‘tank’
Solaris: NOTICE: Cannot find the pool label for ‘tank’
Solaris: NOTICE: Cannot find the pool label for ‘tank’
Solaris: NOTICE: Cannot find the pool label for ‘tank’
Solaris: NOTICE: Cannot find the pool label for ‘tank’
Solaris: NOTICE: Cannot find the pool label for ‘tank’
Solaris: NOTICE: Cannot find the pool label for ‘tank’
Solaris: NOTICE: Cannot find the pool label for ‘tank’
Solaris: NOTICE: Cannot find the pool label for ‘tank’
Solaris: NOTICE: Cannot find the pool label for ‘tank’
Solaris: NOTICE: Cannot find the pool label for ‘tank’
Solaris: NOTICE: Cannot find the pool label for ‘tank’
Solaris: NOTICE: Cannot find the pool label for ‘tank’
Solaris: NOTICE: Cannot find the pool label for ‘tank’
Solaris: NOTICE: Cannot find the pool label for ‘tank’
Solaris: NOTICE: Cannot find the pool label for ‘tank’
Solaris: NOTICE: Cannot find the pool label for ‘tank’
Solaris: NOTICE: Cannot find the pool label for ‘tank’
Solaris: NOTICE: Cannot find the pool label for ‘tank’
Mounting from zfs:tank/root failed with error 5.
Loader variables:
  vfs.root.mountfrom=zfs:tank/root

Manual root filesystem specif ication:
  <fstype>:<device> [options]
  Mount <device> using filesystem <fstype>
  and with the specified (optional) option list .

  eg. ufs:/dev/da0sla
       zfs:zroot/ROOT/default
       cd9666: /dev/cd@ ro
         (which is equivalent to: mount -t cd9668 -o ro /dev/cd@ /)
 
   ?            List valid disk boot devices
   .            Yield 1 second (for background tasks)
   <empty line> Abort manual input

mountroot>
```

Do I need to tell it to reassemble the ZFS array, and how?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 14, 2022)

randyqx said:


> ipmi kvm



Is single user mode or recovery system usable? 

It might help to have outputs from commands such as these (for starters): 

`geom part show`
`geom part show -l`


----------



## covacat (Jan 14, 2022)

where is loader loaded from ?
efi ?


----------



## randyqx (Jan 14, 2022)

i presume it is booting off the first pile of rust it could find; but IPMI display sometimes hides the first like of the screen.  it is an efi system  i was trying single abuser boot.  if i take the BootEnvironments Beastie option, all say "Failure to include"  am not seeing rescue mode, and my altzheimers device says it used to be somewhere.


> geom part show


results in "invalid file system specification"


----------



## covacat (Jan 14, 2022)

escape to loader prompt and try 
lsdev -v


----------



## randyqx (Jan 14, 2022)

array is degraded, one sick drive, the fourth one.  but `lsdev` shows the assembled array; though boot still whines the same


----------



## covacat (Jan 14, 2022)

if you have access to efi shell and can download files via http you can probably prepare a mfsroot image and mount that


----------



## randyqx (Jan 14, 2022)

we're trying to mount the 13 iso over the net and then figure out how to use that to assemble the array


----------



## randyqx (Jan 14, 2022)

`pciconf -lv` shows the card, but no disks detected with `camcontrol devlist`' or other incantations


----------



## covacat (Jan 14, 2022)

so the HBA driver does not load ?
can you boot the 12.x kernel ?


----------



## randyqx (Jan 14, 2022)

booting 12 iso, `dmesg` shows the controller, 13 not.  we are getting scared

is there authoritative info if the HighPoint 2340 is supported in 13?  https://www.freebsd.org/releases/13.0R/hardware/ seems to say so.  but, essentially
boot Freebsd 13 Live CD -> no HBA
boot FreeBSD 12.3 Live CD -> HBA + DISK + ZFS


----------



## covacat (Jan 14, 2022)

if you didn't upgrade the pool you can still roll back
and try with 13-STABLE 
even you upgraded the pool you can still use openzfs from ports


----------



## randyqx (Jan 14, 2022)

pool not upgraded.  how to roll system back to 12.3?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 14, 2022)

randyqx said:


> boot Freebsd 13 Live CD -> no HBA



What if you manually load the driver whilst live?

`kldload hptrr`

Back to basics, for a moment. Is it possible that an incomplete upgrade routine did not leave what's required in your /etc/rc.conf?


----------



## randyqx (Jan 14, 2022)

yes, it is possible that the upgrade wanted to tweak /etc/rc.conf and didn't.  mabe i'll be able to look at it under 12.3.  i am booting over net from portland to dallas, so i have to be patient


----------



## covacat (Jan 14, 2022)

freebsd-update rollback
but you need to have the original root fs
either boot kernel.old or boot from cd until loader and set root fs to zfs:zroot/ROOT/default or whatever it was


----------



## covacat (Jan 14, 2022)

it seems the module is not in kernel nor built as a module by default
just build it and load it before rolling back

boot 12.x and copy the module to /boot/modules
then modify loader.conf if needed and reboot 13

on a 13 box go to /sys/modules/hptrr and
make all install
copy it from /boot/modules


----------



## randyqx (Jan 14, 2022)

yup.  htprr.ko is in /boot/kernel.old (12) and not in /boot/kernel.  will it work just to steal the 12 for 13?


----------



## covacat (Jan 14, 2022)

will probably panic (if it loads)


----------



## covacat (Jan 14, 2022)

if you don't have another way to build it use this


----------



## randyqx (Jan 14, 2022)

thanks.  gonna be fun getting it there


----------



## covacat (Jan 14, 2022)

boot 12.x and scp it, whatever


----------



## _martin (Jan 14, 2022)

It's in 13 src, check out sys/modules/hptrr. You can compile it yourself. Interesting though why it's not there by default. Maybe because it needs 3rd party blob to load (fw) ?
EDIT: probably not true as it exists in 12. 
Interestingly enough ./sys/modules/Makefile includes this module on 13.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 14, 2022)

covacat said:


> it seems the module is not in kernel nor built as a module by default …





randyqx said:


> … htprr.ko is in /boot/kernel.old (12) and not in /boot/kernel. …



I have the module readily available with GENERIC with 14.0-CURRENT but not with GENERIC with 13.0-RELEASE-p6. Weird?


```
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:~ # uname -iKU
GENERIC 1300139 1300139
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:~ # freebsd-version -kru
13.0-RELEASE-p6
13.0-RELEASE-p6
13.0-RELEASE-p6
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:~ # kldload hptrr
kldload: can't load hptrr: No such file or directory
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:~ # kldload hptiop
kldload: can't load hptiop: module already loaded or in kernel
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:~ # kldstat | grep hptiop
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs 13.0-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p6 #0: Mon Jan 10 06:28:50 UTC 2022     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:~ #
```


----------



## randyqx (Jan 14, 2022)

just gettin the hptrr.ko over using 12 by putting it in an ftpable site.  do i also need hptiop.ko?


----------



## covacat (Jan 14, 2022)

hptiop is in the default install so if it's need is there


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 14, 2022)

randyqx said:


> do i also need hptiop.ko?



(That was just me comparing with another of the drivers that was listed under <https://www.freebsd.org/releases/13.0R/hardware/#disk>.)


----------



## randyqx (Jan 14, 2022)

fwiw, booting 12 iso, mounting the pool, and trying to compile `/usr/src/sys/modules/hptrr` gets a compiler "error unknown argument: -fformat-extensions"

i ftped over the binary covacat sent and added it to /boot/loader.conf

the puppy booted!!!!!  thanks covacat and all

if anybody follows the rabbit down this hole, the binary of hptrr.ko is ftpable from ftp://ftp.psg.com/pub/hptrr.ko


----------



## _martin (Jan 14, 2022)

Did you chroot to mounted pool or did you use compiler from 12 iso image ? I tried to compile it on my 13 VM and it went ok. I'm assuming you ran make under that dir.


----------



## randyqx (Jan 15, 2022)

probably my error in the chroot or whatever.  as i had the binary, i took that shortcut as opposed to debugging it.  well, maybe not.  on the booted 13

`raid0.dfw.rg.net:/usr/src/sys/modules/hptrr# make
Warning: Object directory not changed from original /usr/src/sys/modules/hptrr
cc -O2 -pipe  -fno-strict-aliasing -Werror -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -nostdinc   -I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -fno-common  -fno-omit-frame-pointer -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer  -mno-aes -mno-avx -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -mno-mmx -mno-sse -msoft-float  -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -ffreestanding -fstack-protector -std=iso9899:1999 -Qunused-arguments  -fstack-protector -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions  -Wmissing-include-dirs -fdiagnostics-show-option  -Wno-error-tautological-compare -Wno-error-empty-body  -Wno-error-parentheses-equality -Wno-error-unused-function   -c /usr/src/sys/modules/hptrr/../../dev/hptrr/hptrr_os_bsd.c
cc: error: unknown argument: '-fformat-extensions'
*** Error code 1`


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 15, 2022)

I wonder: 

whether PkgBase is similarly bugged
whether loss of this essential driver occurs only when freebsd-update(8) is used for the major upgrade to `13.0-RELEASE` …


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 15, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> whether PkgBase is similarly bugged



 /boot/kernel/hptrr.ko is not in FreeBSD-kernel-generic-13.0p6.tzst


----------

